# Help trouble shoot an equipment issue



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

I am having an issue with my tank and sump and I am hoping that one of you out there may have the solution to my tank trouble .

From day one the overflow chamber on the left side of my tank has always filled to level then it will siphon down below the normal fill level . As it siphones down it will create a sucking sound . Once the flow tops back up it will then siphon back down . It seems to be constantly doing this .

When I compare the chamber on the left to the one on the right I can notice no difference between the two . Both vent holes are in the same spot and they seem to be plumbed the exact same . 

Yes this is annoying but I have been living with it , however today I have noticed that the level in my sump is also rising and lowering anywhere from 1/8" to 1/4" and it seems to coincide with the sphion on my left side overflow chamber .

I have checked for blockages on the intake vents and found nothing . 

I am wondering .... The tank is not quite level ( thanks installers ) and the "low side" is the left side . Now keep in mind when i say its not level i dont mean to say that its way out of wack , but it isnt level . I am wondering if my water level is a bit low as per the tanks naturally desired level could this improper water level be the cause of both my issues , the sphion in the one chamber and the rising and lowering sump level ?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok I did some google searching and it seems that my issue may be attributed to the hose running from the left side overflow chamber to the sump has some dipping in it , once again thanks installers .

Tomorrow I will work on levelling out ther run of flex tubing and see if that corrects things .

Once again , thanks for any input you can offer


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds to me like there is not enough air behind the water. When I plug the hole in my Durso cap I can simulate what you're describing. I would either enlarge the existing hole going up one size at a time or drill additional holes.

Here is a link to everything you need to know about the Durso Standpipe.
http://www.dursostandpipes.com/make-your-own-diy?start=2
--
Paul


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1. It should not make a difference with sag in the line if there is enough air behind water.


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok , first off thanks for the input folks !

I ended up drilling the anti siphon hole on the side having issues to 1/4" . I also levelled out the flex tube , removing all dips to create a more even flow . 

These adjustments have helped but I am still not at 100% .
I think I need to make the anti siphon hole a bit bigger and I hope that this corrects the problem .

As for my sump , the water level is still rising and lowering . This fluctuation has been reduced to roughly 1/8" .


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Which Mag pump did they install and the drain bulkhead size on the aquarium? I think the issue may lie in that it's a 1" drain line.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Forgot to finish the though on my last post...

The drain lines may be at or slightly over it's draining capacity.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Dial the return pump a little lower, This should answer all your questions on if the Overflow lines are big enough.


----------

